# Warm weather and flies



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Spring into Summer is that time when those annoying flies begin to multiply and can cause some real problems. I have been very busy at work this week, and sure enough I saw a hen feverishly picking at her behind this morning. I caught her and just what I suspected, flies had laid eggs near the vent and maggots were visible. I cursed myself and grabbed my Catron IV screw worm aerosol and drove them out of the wound that developed. I trimmed feathers around her vent and moved her into the vacant grow off pen with feed and water. I had to get to work and didn't have time to ensure no other chickens would be attracted to the wound, so separation was best. The wound was closed when I got home and applied Neosporin on the wound, gave a better trim of feathers around the vent, and a few spritzes of permethrin. This only took 3 days to happen in warm weather, so keep an eye on your birds.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been checking my birds too. When they squat, that's the chance I have to pick them and inspect the rear end more closely. Fortunately I have a deep sink close by and I use the garden hose to wash off the rear end. I then use an old rag to pat dry, then release the bird back in the pen. The heat dries feathers and fluff quickly. 
I screwed up last year when I trimmed back feathers too close to bare skin on a couple birds. The result was swollen red bottoms. I knew better when I did it too. Nu-Stock protected it and cleared it up. I hate creating unnecessary work for myself.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've only had one in 9 years. I packed them with Sevin and put her out for an hour. Then I picked them all out and but ointment on there. It's so gross. She died several days later from eggyolk peritonitis.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sometimes I wish I stuck to hard feather breeds. When I trim, I use sharp shears and trim the fluff below the vent. They stay much cleaner. I felt bad for my hen and am usually on top of these seasonal requirements. The hen seems fine now but will have to watch the healing.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good advice!Flies are just starting here and haven't seen them in the coop yet.I love the Permethrin Spray.I can put the spray where I want it,it doesn't go everywhere like the dusts do and it is easier and quicker to do for me.Plus,it leaves a residue that can last 30 days and treats coops and runs.I do put dust in their dirt holes so they get that,too.I need to worm and spray but it's molting season and everybody is feeling and looking poorly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Since pox last year, I have a premise spray that attaches to the hose and I spray the area around the coops and pens. I also buy those fly bags. Fill halfway with water, and hang up somewhere and that thing gets full of thousands of flies. All I can think of is thousands of flies who won't be having offspring. By the end of the summer there's a drastic difference.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Since pox last year, I have a premise spray that attaches to the hose and I spray the area around the coops and pens. I also buy those fly bags. Fill halfway with water, and hang up somewhere and that thing gets full of thousands of flies. All I can think of is thousands of flies who won't be having offspring. By the end of the summer there's a drastic difference.


I've tried the fly bags and plastic canister hangers. They don't seem to catch much around here. Perhaps fly bait stations may work better. Sprays have a residual, but I don't like spraying insecticide around in dirt outside. The flies tend to stay out of my coops since I will use a residual pesticide in there. Bifen IT works for 2-3 months. Ravap EC works as a larvicide and roost paint, but has a 30 day residual. It knocks the hell out of flies, mites, lice, etc. I miss BlackLeaf 40 from the 70's and 80's.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have had the sticky stations out with fair success. Mike can I find the Ravap EC in the farm stores?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> I have had the sticky stations out with fair success. Mike can I find the Ravap EC in the farm stores?


You may be able to, or you may have to find an online livestock supply that carries it. It used to be very easy to find but I believe Bayer bought out KMG chemicals and it has been more difficult to obtain since then. I order it by the gallon from a local distributor for around $80 and it will last 2 years for my needs. If you have no luck I'll look them up for you. They are in California so shipping may be an issue depending on where you live.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Super, thx!!


----------

